# Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !



## karsten. (6. März 2007)

Hallo
aus gegeben Anlass will ich an alle apellieren ,
bei den möglicherweise in den nächsten Tagen 
erlaubten  
"traditionellen" Verbrennungen von Gartenabfällen 
den Tierschutz zu beachten.
Wenn Ihr schon diesen Ritualen frönen müsst ...
*Die Haufen sollten direkt vor dem Verbrennen nochmal umgesetzt werden !
*um möglicherweise versteckte Tiere insbesondere Igel vor dem Feuertod zu bewahren.


______________________________________________________________________________


Heute ist der letzte unserer Winterpflegline gesund aufgewacht    
die Mühe hat sich wieder gelohnt.

(Bilder vom letzten Jahr)
 

 

 

 

 

 

infos unter :
http://www.pro-igel.de/


----------



## karsten. (8. März 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

_ich wollt vor dem WE nur nochmal nerven_


----------



## Silke (8. März 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Hallo Karsten,
toll, daß du dich so um die kleinen Igel kümmerst. 
Bei uns ist es überhaupt nicht üblich, Laub oder Äste zu verbrennen. Das wird alles sofort geschreddert. In Meck-Pomm bei meinen Eltern wird alles- aber auch alles (auch alte Reifen, Gartenstühle...) - verbrannt. Die Luftverpestung ist enorm. Und ... leider müssen dort sicherlich mehr Kleintiere ihr Leben lassen.:?


----------



## Annett (8. März 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Hallo Karsten,

nachdem heute Mittag die Antwort futsch war.. hier nochmal.

Bei uns wird nix abgefackelt. Ist in vielen Gemeinden auch einfach gar nicht erlaubt.
Und wenn es doch mal solche Bilder hier gibt, 





dann nur mit trockenem Holz, dass direkt vor dem Anzünden aufgestapelt/aufgestellt wird. 
Vorher gibts auch gleich noch ne Meldung über ein "Grillfeuer" an die zuständige FFW, denn die sollen nicht gleich wegen dem Anruf eines "netten" Nachbarn ausrücken. 

Der Haufen des obligatorischen Osterfeuers (vom Gastwirt) wird am Nachmittag vor der Entzündung durch unseren Bagger umgesetzt. Das ist so Vorschrift und gut so!
Laub gehört m.M.n. auf den Kompost für die Regenwürmer oder in die Biotonne. 
(Ausnahme ist das Laub unserer __ Kastanie - die blöden Motten darin... das bleibt bis zum Hochsommer in Säcken und wird dann kompostiert)

Meine Mutter war auch unbelehrbar......  
Jetzt hat sie keinen eigenen Garten mehr.


----------



## m.jester (10. März 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Bei uns wird jedes Jahr "gefackelt".
Aber natürlich wird der Haufen erst kurz vor dem großen Feuer auf den eigentlichen Verbrennungsplatz geschichtet.
Und natürlich wird nur trockenes Gartenholz vom letzten Jahr verwendet (auch wenn nach dem Sturm noch ne Menge neues Holz vorhanden ist).

Nette Grüße
Mike


----------



## karsten. (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Hallo

aus [DLMURL="http://stadt.weimar.de/aktuell/alle-veranstaltungen/aktuelle-nachricht/artikel/verbrennen-von-trockenem-baum-und-strauchschnitt-1/?tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=310&cHash=a4d6397e99"]gegeben Anlass[/DLMURL] will ich noch mal nerven !


vielleicht gibt es sowas bei Euch auch


bitte nicht wochenlang auf einem Haufen Gartenabfälle ansammeln
und dann in Brand setzten....


solche Haufen *MÜSSEN* vor dem zündeln noch mal *umgesetzt *werden

Zu dieser Jahreszeit sind vor allem die Jung-Igel auf der Suche nach
einem Winterquartier und solche "Scheiterhaufen" werden gern als Quartier genommen .......


mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Bei uns landet grösseres Holz zersägt im Kamin (wir sind somit nur Stubenpyromanen  ) und kleine Gartenabfälle geschreddert im Kompost .... also keine Gefahr für Igel & Co.

Allerdings sind wir sehr erstaunt, dass das Verbrennen von Gartenabfällen überhaupt noch gestattet ist. Wir dachten dies sei, wie bei uns, überall verboten. Und Reifen und Gartenstühle zu verbrennen nennt sich bei uns "umweltgefährdende Abfallentsorgung" und wird ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Toralf (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Also ich wohne in Mecklenburg und hier wird genau 2 mal im Jahr Gartenabfälle verbrannt und keine Reifen oder sonstige Sachen. Dafür gibt es genügend Leute die aufpassen. Ich hatte auch heute Feuer gemacht allerdings hatte ich keinen Igel unterm Haufen. Habe extra alles umgeschichtet. Sollte sich doch mal einer verirren dann bekommt er auch ein nettes Plätzchen mit anschließender Versorgung.


----------



## Wilm (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Ich habe so gut wie jeden Winter Igel in meinem Knüppelholzhaufen. Gerade jetzt im Herbst stellen unsere Hunde die, was mir die Möglichkeit gibt, diese zu begutachten. Sind sie viel zu dünn, dann werden sie in unserem Keller über den Winter gebracht. Verhungern soll in unserem Garten (fast) niemand, Wegschnecken ausgenommen. 

Das Knüppelholz wird erst wieder im Frühjahr, oder gar Sommer, je nach Lust, zum Anmachholz gemacht.

Da wir in diesem Jahr kaum __ Schnecken hatten, füttern wir die Igel gezielt mit Hundefutter. Je fetter, desto besser ! Die Fütterung findet ab 22.00 Uhr statt. Da kommen die Stacheltiger schon in die Nähe der Futterschalen. 

Sorgen mache ich mir eigentlich nur um die Familie der kleinen Mausohren, die in Nachbars Scheune, welche abgerissen wurde, gelebt haben. Da ich keine Überwinterung denen bieten kann; ich könnte sie höchtens umsetzen, müssen sie selbst den Weg 'gen Harz finden. 

Im Herbst der Stress, im Winter die Ruhe ...

Wir kriegen das schon gebacken ...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## karsten. (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Hallo

alle Jahre wieder , werden Laub und Reisighaufen aufgetürmt ,
wochenlang allem möglichen Kleintieren als Unterschlupf angeboten 

und

dann angezündet .........!  


wir hatten gestern einen Gast zum Abendessen
    



eben den
   

hat sich doch gelohnt ! 


mfG


http://ww.nabu.de/ratgeber/igel.pdf
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.igelschutz-ev.de/hilfe/hilfe.htm


----------



## Digicat (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*

Servus Tierfreunde

Nachdem ja Ostern und die damit verbundenen Osterfeuer wieder brennen werden, möchte ich dieses Thema wieder hochholen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Appell an die Pyromanen unter Euch !*



 und denkt daran vorher zu prüfen ob das überhaupt bei euch erlaubt und ggf. anmeldepflichtig ist


----------

